# Ever heard of a German Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal saddle?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom has an old English saddle I ride in occasionally and it's puzzling me about the brand; it says under the flap:

"Pandur
Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal
Made in Germany
75936 1 36"

And on one of the studs it says:

"Bein Kloster Sattlerei Schonthai"

Anyone seen one before? I've looked it up online and can't find much. Does it look to be an eventing saddle or something? It's so different from my Collegiate in shape. Here's some pics:


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I believe it's an early Courbette, or Courbette bought them out. Something like that ;-). Great saddles though, and that one is in STELLAR condition considering its age!

It's a standard AP saddle, favored as Fox Hunting saddles BITD. It looks just like a Stubben Siegfreid.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is what it looked like when I brought it out of the depths of the garage last year lol. Just needed some TLC!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks like it just didn't get used much in its former life. They quit making saddles under that name in the late 1970s or early 1980s. That saddle is at least 30 years old!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, it definitely doesn't look it! My mom said my dad paid an arm and a leg for it when he bought it for her. Out of curiousity, how much do you think it would go for these days? I think the knee rolls are suede or something.....they're not leather


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, they're suede, just used down to shiney in some spots. I'd day $300-450, depending on where you sold it and with what extras.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, and that last number on the billet cover flap is a 31, for 31 cm tree. That's a Medium or Medium-Wide tree measurement.


----------



## dhess (Mar 31, 2011)

i have identical saddleand size.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Very_ nice saddle, and the age doesn't throw me a bit. What's the seat size? -grabby hands-


----------



## dhess (Mar 31, 2011)

flap says 77291 3 31


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> _Very_ nice saddle, and the age doesn't throw me a bit. What's the seat size? -grabby hands-


 Lol thanks, my mom took amazing care of it. I think it's a 17" or around there, it fits me like a glove and that's the size I usually take.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dhess, that's interesting! I've looked all over the internet and haven't found anything like it. Could you post pictures?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Lol thanks, my mom took amazing care of it. I think it's a 17" or around there, it fits me like a glove and that's the size I usually take.


Bummer. I'm looking for an 18". :wink:

I've decided JJ needs his own saddle. The Wintec fits him just fine, but I'd like my boy to have his very own tack, instead of having to share with Casper.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Kloster Schonthal was bought out by Courbette in 1976. So this saddle is pre-1976. I have a 1980 Courbette Husar and I love it! If you send the serial number to Courbette, you can find out more information on it. I know this thread is old, but whatever


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, and if it helps any, I bought my Husar for around $400.


----------



## ninagalepratt (Mar 17, 2013)

I have one of these saddles bought for my daughter about 10 years ago Great saddle. Paid a lot more than you did Selling now as she no longer rides. Looks the same now as it di then you got a great buy looks like a really nice saddle Nina


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You will find info if you look up Kloster Schonthal.


----------

